# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  How to lucid dream (Easiest Way)

## LucidDreams17

Now I been trying to lucid dream for about 3 days now and no luck. But when I'm laying down in my bed at night trying with all my peace and motivation to have a lucid dream, I feel as if I'm about to have one any second but never do. If anyone could leave me a few simple steps to attain a lucid dream that would be great! Please only serious answers. I'm really serious about this lucid dream thing. I feel like there's a whole new world waiting for me to experience but not just me, all of us.
Thanks!

----------


## SergSG

Have you tried saying mantras throughout the day? Do some RC's every now and then, or try some different techniques.

----------


## IrishDJ

I always find it far easier to have lucid dreams after my body had had a decent sleep, i happens to me quite often after i get up to go to the toilet in the morning and then go back to sleep. You need to wake yourself a little in the mind so when you go back to sleep your mind is awake enough to catch on that your dreaming. But what i notice is whenever i catch on that im dreaming in the middle of a heavy sleep the lucid dream is far more vivid, there is far much more going on and more dream characters than if i lucid dream after a decent sleep.

----------


## IrishDJ

Oh and another thing, how do i get a profile pic of myself up on this?

----------


## Erii

Just keep trying, its only been three days  :smiley:  just try mantras, RCs, keeping a dream journal, etc. You will get one soon! 

@IrishDJ
control panel > left hand side > edit profile pic or edit avatar

----------


## Caretaker

Haha, you're so eager, it's great! Try not to be impatient though because not everyone has their first within days of learning about it. There's a thread, http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/how-long-117638/ , and you can see that it's usually weeks rather than days. It took me 18 for my first so don't give up hope if you're only been at it a few days and haven't gotten there. 

DILD is probably the easiest to do for new dreamers. The basics of it is to be more aware during the day, question reality by asking if you're dreaming and doing RCs throughout the day, and being positive that you will have one that night. You should keep a dream journal to improve recall. That way, if you have one, you will remember. Doing a WBTB really helps. Try waking up in the middle of the night, after around 4 hours of sleep and then going back to sleep. Most people use that time to try a WILD but it will help beginners with recall as well. Also, you should look into Lucid Aids. If you're really serious, then listening to an MP3 before sleep or taking a few vitamins shouldn't be too much for you. I was eager to do whatever it takes to become Lucid and it's well worth it. 

Good luck and remember that it's more important to stay positive than it is to obsess over it.  :smiley:

----------


## Avalanche

Yeah, 3 days is nothing. Some people have had lds in 3 days, but thats less than 1% of the people on here.

I'm 3 months in, had none, and I'm still going well compared to everyone here.

The things you want/need to have going are:

Dream journal, write down everything you can remember each morning into a journal. This highlights the importance of dreaming to your mind.
Reality checks, not every technique requires these, but they certainly help. My advice- wear something semi uncomfortable. Each time you adjust it, like a band on your wrist, R.C.
Confidence, you will lucid. Thats just a fact. You are on here, thats enough to guarantee it. It's just a matter of time. 

There are about 4 or 5 key core methods to try, each with a few branches. I suggest to look each up, and decide which sounds most familiar to you. Not the easiest or quickest, the one you can really see yourself doing well. My advice- MILD or DILD. Both are simple, easy, and are pretty much no stress. Neither involve getting up at night, so no sleep lost there.

But first things first: for the first 2 nights or so, just try to recall 2 dreams per night. Should be simple

----------


## SergSG

And don't get frustrated or unmotivated if you don't have a LD right away. Just have confidence that you will have a LD and you will have one, just be patient. It'll be worth the wait  ::D:

----------


## WarBenifit156

How to have a lucid dream:

1. Be patient. (It took me about a month to have my first lucid dream.)

2. Don't get frustrated about not having a lucid dream. 

3. For beginners, do at least 3 reality checks every hour or more. 

4. Keep a dream journal.

5. Be confident.

That's about it, I recommend the DILD, DEILD, and WBTB techniques for beginners, WILD is a bit too difficult.

----------


## pointofbeing

> Now I been trying to lucid dream for about 3 days now and no luck. But when I'm laying down in my bed at night trying with all my peace and motivation to have a lucid dream, I feel as if I'm about to have one any second but never do. If anyone could leave me a few simple steps to attain a lucid dream that would be great! Please only serious answers. I'm really serious about this lucid dream thing. I feel like there's a whole new world waiting for me to experience but not just me, all of us.
> Thanks!



I would suggest looking up deild also Canwild. The easiest way to do this is to set task alarms on an old cellphone for about 6 hours after sleep.  Don't move after the no longer than 7 second alarm wakes you. It can let you enter sp very easily if you time it right with your rem cycle.

----------


## Avalanche

But that ^^^ in itself is hard. You right now just want to be able to fall asleep and have a lucid don't you? Easiest way to achieve that is through R.C.s. Do those as stated above in Warbenefit's post about 5 times an hour. The more the better. The key here is to do it with quality, not quantity. Don't just rattle them off, or do 50 in one go and think you did well. You need to understand what you are doing, what the R.C. tells you, and you need to feel the reality. 

Dont: Do the r.c., forget after a minute that you did it, didn't ponder on it.
Do: Do the r.c., really focus on what you are doing. Then think about what it tells you. If you plugged your nose, it proves you are still breathing like in real life, so this must be reality.

Do those every time you think of them, or every 5 mins, etc until the magic happens. Couple these with other methods and you are on the right track.

----------


## Firebat11

I've been doing this for a month and still ditto. Don't worry, everyone's different. Just stay optimistic and always convince yourself that tonight's the night.

----------


## LucidRaider

I feel what you mean, it's exactly how i feel.

I recommend you check this out: http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/silver...eaming-117015/
Its the no 1 way. If you cant do this, then i recommend trying to do the WBTB or WILD technique. but by what you said you might do a MILD.

MILD tutorial - MILD Tutorial - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
WBTB -http://www.dreamviews.com/wiki/WBTB-Tutorial
WILD - WILD Tutorial - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 :smiley:  . Meditation and Autosuggestion work aswell,. But remember , believe.  :tongue2:

----------


## francis148

Why don't you try king yoshi's All Day awareness

----------


## Avalanche

Yoshi's ADA is basically Silverbullet's key. They are both the same, but with different steps. Just take a big look around the site, have a look at every little method that can be done, and do the one that you can best relate to.

People can go on for years about how good one technique is, but if it doesn't work for you, then it won't.

----------


## Spyguy

ADA combined with Silverbullet's thread (Silverbullet's thread is a lot like MILD, ADA is DILD taken to the max)

----------


## Marm

IMO the best way to have a lucid dream is through awareness. 
Start by developing your dream recall. This will obviously mean that you have to keep a dream journal. After a few dreams you'll probably notice similarities between them - these similarities are dreamsigns. I always draw the letter 'L' on the palm of my left hand (stands for Lucid) and because I've made a habit of this I even see it in my dreams now, so effectively I created a dreamsign. 

Okay, now you should use the MILD technique every single night. This involves saying a mantra "I will lucid dream tonight" and followed by visualising that you're in a dream (so you can see yourself flying or doing something impossible). 

Most importantly, don't ever lose hope. Stay positively motivated and be confident in the fact that you will have a lucid dream... tonight. (Maybe)  :smiley:

----------


## Gr8God

I first started of in a DIELD  I suggest you do a WILD even tho its the hardest it is a guranteed LD if done right
(It took me 1 day to have my first lucid dream I found out lucid dreaming was through watching American Dad & found this website)

----------


## dreamcatcher81

Two things have given me gd results when trying to ld, sleep position (sitting up right) or mantra meditations that help me realize im in bed asleep. namaste.

----------

